# NKJV without chapter and verse divisions



## Tirian (May 20, 2007)

Folks,

I've been wondering if it's possible to get a copy of the New King James Version of God's Word without the chapter and verse divisions. Does anyone know if you can get it? I've looked briefly on a few sites and searched the forums here but couldn't find anything.

Why? Just an aid to personal study. I'll not be really dissapointed if such a thing doesnt exist as it is more just a passing thought that crossed my mind when dwelling on a portion of scripture that crossed a chapter division. I cannot read the original texts but would value being able to read a book without the uninspired divisions and markings from time to time. Ie a useful to have on the shelf but not necessarily a primary study copy of scriptures.

Matt


----------



## Pilgrim (May 20, 2007)

I doubt there is a printed version available. Is it possible that a Bible software program may have a feature that would remove the chapter and verse divisions? 

I believe that there is an online version of the ESV at their website without chapter and verse divisions.


----------

